# Woodworking Bench



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Maple and Cherry work bench*

I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.


The base is also hard maple glued up from 4/4 stock


As it's supposed to rain all weekend I hope to be able to post some finished pics by Sunday.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Maple and Cherry work bench*
> 
> I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.
> 
> ...


Good start Doc


----------



## JLango (Sep 21, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Maple and Cherry work bench*
> 
> I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.
> 
> ...


Good progress.
Funny, just pulled the same issue out a few hrs ago. It's sitting right next to me. I am also going to be building one soon. How do you think the Cherry will hold up for the top?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Maple and Cherry work bench*
> 
> I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.
> 
> ...


Doc, I have had that same issue sitting by my computer for several months now. I had planned to get rid of my assembly table and replace it with a bench after I complete the two vanities that my wife and son have "commissioned". I enjoyed seeing your benchtop. Cherry and maple are my favorite wood combination so not only is this bench going to be functional it also is going to be a gorgeous addition to your shop.


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Maple and Cherry work bench*
> 
> I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.
> 
> ...


That's going to be a beautiful bench Dock. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *Maple and Cherry work bench*
> 
> I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.
> 
> ...


I love bench builds!!!! don't spare the film!!!!!!

And i will be a looker with the cherry and the maple!!!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Maple and Cherry work bench*
> 
> I have always used my assembly table as a work bench but after recently acquiring a truck load of hard maple from a local farmer the first thing I decided to build was a new woodworking bench. I'm using the plans from a recent issue of Woodsmith Magazine. The first picture is half the top, a mix of hard maple and cherry. the other half is standing in the background.
> 
> ...


Great start!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Base finished*

I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.

It took two to lift ijust the base down from the assembly table





I alternated the cherry/maple wood on the lower shelf to match the top.



It may appear a little short in this picture but there are some spacers to be addded which will add a few inches to the height. I also shortent the table by 10 inches to save space. I hope that wasn't a mistake.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Doc, it looks like this is coming along well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Great progress


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Waiting to see how you connect the top to the legs.

Looking very VERY good so far!!!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


You won't have to worry about that bench moving when you're planing a board!

Very nice work, Doc. It is going to be a beautiful bench.


----------



## Migs (Oct 18, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


That bench will be beautiful, can't go wrong with a solid base like that!


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Greetings Doc…

She's an absolute stunner!

Great presentation. I really appreciate your time and experience in posting this.

-Peter


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Base finished*
> 
> I spent most of today (Saturday) working on my Woodsmith Workbench, and didin't get very far. I was abe to finish the base and man isi it heavy. The stretchers lock in with wooden keys and even without the top the base is very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Looks good so far!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Finishing andFastening the Ttop*

Work on the work bench continured this weekend but slowly. The top was originally glued up in 5 sections each being planed before all were glued together. A few pics of the process.

Yeah it's real heavy top alone is close to 200 lbs and 40 board feet of lumber


Okay so here's the kicker. When gluing up the 5 sections it is done face down on the assembly table. Unfortunately when I took the clamps off and flipped it over I big Boo Boo. I had not flipped over the one plank with the dog holes for the tail vise. You will see how the dog holes don't line up with the others for the face vise. I was about ready to run it thru the band saw and retro fit the 3 tail vise sections but after thinking about an easier fix it came to me. Drill some 3/4 inch plugs and fill the goofs and drill some new holes. Now I just gotta find a 3/4 inch plug cutter. 

I thought I was real careful when gluing up the sectons and expected the top to be dead flat; NOT. A quick check with a straight edge revealed a fair amount of planing will be needed before this top will be flat. Might be an excuse for a new jack plane and a video of the process.

Lastly the top will be applied with 4 threaded inserts into the underside of the top and bolts up thru the base. 
threaded inserts

Next: flattening the top and addding the vises. (still on order)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Finishing andFastening the Ttop*
> 
> Work on the work bench continured this weekend but slowly. The top was originally glued up in 5 sections each being planed before all were glued together. A few pics of the process.
> 
> ...


Almost there looking good


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Finishing andFastening the Ttop*
> 
> Work on the work bench continured this weekend but slowly. The top was originally glued up in 5 sections each being planed before all were glued together. A few pics of the process.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a project. Hang in there, Doc. It will be a fine bench.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Finishing andFastening the Ttop*
> 
> Work on the work bench continured this weekend but slowly. The top was originally glued up in 5 sections each being planed before all were glued together. A few pics of the process.
> 
> ...


This is looking pretty good and nice save on the dog holes.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Finishing andFastening the Ttop*
> 
> Work on the work bench continured this weekend but slowly. The top was originally glued up in 5 sections each being planed before all were glued together. A few pics of the process.
> 
> ...


Very nice bench it's going to be, great progress!
I hope your wifehas no intention to use it as kitchen island…LOL!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*A Perfectly Flat Top*

Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.

You can see how the router slides bach and forth in the jig staying at a level setting while the entire jig moves left to right on rails clamped to the assembly table top and sides of the bench top.


The result is a perfectly flat top side to side and front to back.



Next week I hope to attach the top and the front and tail vises. Thanks for looking


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Doc,

Great job! I have read about this procedure also, and if I ever build a woodworking bench like yours I will use the same method to flatten the top.

It looks as if you will have a great bench. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


It is going to be a very nice bench and looks like it will be very hefty. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


You did a nice job on flattening the top. I am sure that, at this stage, you are getting pretty excited about building the bench. It has been a lot of work but it will be well worth the effort when you are finished.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


thats going to be a great bench. i have used a router jig like yours to level end grain cutting boards.


----------



## tswebber (Nov 11, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes! Great idea!

What size is the router bit?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Great job Doc. Pardon me for being dense, but I can't understand how you can get a flat top when the runners for the router are laying on the unflat table. I know you got a great result (seeing is believing) but I can't understand how. Can you please enlighten me?


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Super job, Doc. Thanks for the great pictures and your logical decision making process. These are helpful to all of us.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Nice.
I ended up doing the same thing after lots of handplaning, and then just finished with a handplane. I clamped two taller rails on the sides of the top, leveled them, and used them for the sled's reference. (I guess you did this too?) It worked great.

Your bench is looking great,
Steve


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Mike,
It's hard to see in the picture but the runners are not resting on the top, its as Spalm described. There are two long runners clamped to the sides of the table which the sled rides on. The only part that touches the top is the router bit which by the way is a 1 1/2 inch flat bottom bit by Magnate. I know a picture is worth a thousand words, I'll try to get a picture illustrating this nex t time I'm in the shop. Here is a link to FWW. http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=3338. You may have to be a member to access this webpage. I just notice Jayman2 posted a beautiful illustration of this technique just today on LJs. Follow this link http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23386
RK


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


@stefang: It's hard to see, but there are rails running along side the bench top.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Doh, Dock beat me to it…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that. It is cool to see someone use that method.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc and Jimi. I obviously didn't read the text good enough. I guess I was "mesmerized" by the one picture.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *A Perfectly Flat Top*
> 
> Moving along with the woodworking bench. The previous blog showed the final glue up of the laminated top. even planing the sections before gluing didn't lead to a perfectly flat top. So that leads to the 64 million dollar question, how do we get it flat. Since I don't have 40 inch wide planer or sander I guess we'll have to look at other options. One method is to cross plane it with a fore plane or jointer plane (a very long bench plane). As I don't have a bench plane larger than a #5 bench plane, I decided this might be an opportunity for a new tool. Lie-Neilson fore plane $425. Since this iis more than I've spent on the whole project so far I decided to pass. I'm not that good with a hand plane anyway. So I turned to the guys a Fine Woodworking.com. The answer was to make a sled for a router with a flat bottom bit. Succesive passes over the top of the table knocks off the hight spots.. Picture below shows the jig, just to the left of the jig you can see the marks from the router passes about every inch. To the left of that is the marks are gone after light sanding with and orbital sander.
> 
> ...


Now that's going to be a very sweet top…thank I really enjoy your effort on this bench top…BC


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Adding End Caps*

Work on the bench continues with attchment of the endcaps. I posted this picture primarily to show this little trick on how to extend your bar clamps since most of us don't keep 7 foot clamps around. I'm sure this is old news to most but for those who have never tried it, it's a nice trick in a pinch.

The cherry end caps are held on with double half inch splines. Getting these to line up was a little tough.



Thanks for lookin.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DocK16 said:


> *Adding End Caps*
> 
> Work on the bench continues with attchment of the endcaps. I posted this picture primarily to show this little trick on how to extend your bar clamps since most of us don't keep 7 foot clamps around. I'm sure this is old news to most but for those who have never tried it, it's a nice trick in a pinch.
> 
> ...


Wow great bench


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Adding End Caps*
> 
> Work on the bench continues with attchment of the endcaps. I posted this picture primarily to show this little trick on how to extend your bar clamps since most of us don't keep 7 foot clamps around. I'm sure this is old news to most but for those who have never tried it, it's a nice trick in a pinch.
> 
> ...


The bench is looking really good. I am sure you are ready to get this bulid done and put the bench into action at this stage.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

DocK16 said:


> *Adding End Caps*
> 
> Work on the bench continues with attchment of the endcaps. I posted this picture primarily to show this little trick on how to extend your bar clamps since most of us don't keep 7 foot clamps around. I'm sure this is old news to most but for those who have never tried it, it's a nice trick in a pinch.
> 
> ...


That's one of few the times pipe clamps are better than the expensive bar clamps


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

DocK16 said:


> *Adding End Caps*
> 
> Work on the bench continues with attchment of the endcaps. I posted this picture primarily to show this little trick on how to extend your bar clamps since most of us don't keep 7 foot clamps around. I'm sure this is old news to most but for those who have never tried it, it's a nice trick in a pinch.
> 
> ...


Nice trick on the clamps. I had seen this before, but forgot about it. Thanks for sharing this!


----------

